# [SuSE 10] Gateway einrichten



## Aiju (11. Januar 2006)

Wie kann ich SuSE 10 in einen Gateway verwandeln, also einen Router?
So etwas wie fli4el (wie auch immer) möchte ich nicht verwenden, da ich eine Festplatte (für LAMP) brauche.
Bis Freitag ist alles eh Theorie (oder ein Test auf meinem Testrechner) 
Vielleicht kann einer auch sagen, ob NAT mit DSL überhaupt möglich.


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Januar 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials152832.html&highlight=iptables+NAT

Nächstes mal erst die Suchfunktion nutzen.


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

Nein, mit DSL ist NAT nicht Möglich, aber was du meinst ist PPPoE und damit geht es. Und vielleicht solltest du deine eigenen Threads zumindest verfolgen, in dem "Nützlich Bash Scripte" Thread habe ich heute erst ein Script dafür gepostet:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials233180.html&highlight=bash
anstatt et0 gibts du jedoch bei PPPoE ppp0 als Interface ein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Januar 2006)

Also: NAT ist im Grunde immer moeglich, unabhaengig von der Art des Adapters, denn NAT wird durch Netfilter ermoeglicht, welcher wiederum durch IPTables konfiguriert wird.

Ich glaub ich muss echt mal ein IPTables-Tutorial schreiben. 

..:closed:..


----------

